
USB I/O Board (Microchip usb port drive) - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/usb-io-board-microchip-usb-port-drive
======
ionela
Usb i/o board (based on a Microchip microcontroller featuring an usb port)
allows you to drive relays and read input status, easily and at a low
cost.This board is similar to a PLC (Programmable Logic Control) yet, it
receives commands from a Personal Computer using USB bus.

